# Would you wear a white suit?



## ami clark (Mar 24, 2006)

My wife says I shouldn't because I don't live in southern Italy or California (I am living in NYC though). Personally I love white suits and am contemplating to get one or not. Would you guys wear white suits? When would you wear it if you wear one? Can you wear it at work?


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

I love white, but a white suit strikes me as a bit much. Too Miami Vice. I certainly wouldn't wear it for work.

Be the devil to keep clean, too, I imagine.


----------



## chat_chapeau (Dec 2, 2005)

Only if I'm working for Mr. Roark. Da plane! Da plane!


----------



## ami clark (Mar 24, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by chat_chapeau_
> 
> Only if I'm working for Mr. Roark. Da plane! Da plane!


 Who is Mr. Roark?


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Only if my name was Sonny Crockett.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by ami clark_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The character played by Ricardo Montalban in the classic 1980s series "Fantasy Island."


----------



## jklu (May 22, 2005)

Cream would be nicer. I would wear it in the summer casually and likely not in a city.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

I've been just about everywhere. The only places I have seen white suits worn are in Panama and Dominican Republic. Also I believe they are worn at funerals in some Asian countries.

M8


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

I had a white linen suit that I wore in Florida and the Caribbean in a casual context. It was a bear to keep clean. You don't realize how dirty this world is until you wear a white suit.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

I might if I took up writing serious prose and tried to become some sort of _belles lettres_ and tried to join the literary aristocracy, a la Tom Wolfe and Sam Clemens:


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

This thread reminds me of a funny story. A few of my male collegues at work and I made a bet recently and the punishment for the loser of the bet was that he would have to wear a white suit the next day to work. The moral of the story is that a white suit is something you only wear to work because you lost a drunken bet the night before. [8D]

Luckily, I did not lose.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

I am occasionally compelled to wear one with unusually long sleeves that buckle behind my waist. Don't know the fabric but it seems to have a high tensile strength. Not very comfy! This usually precedes a visit to a very secure one room apartment with nicely quilted minimalist monochromantic decor, but not much of a view. Quiet. After an injection I feel safe, calm down and take a nap. When I check out I'm coming to visit yooou. Niiight![|)]

...................................................................................................
Southern Semi-literate Rural Rustic Cou Rouge www.scotshistoryonline.co.uk/********/********.html

jamgood on ebay > https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjamgoodQQhtZ-!


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

It's cream:

P.S. Where did you located that photo?

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

Only if you can get the one featured in the movie of the same name:


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by James C. Goodwin_
> 
> I am occasionally compelled to wear one with unusually long sleeves that buckle behind my waist. Don't know the fabric but it seems to have a high tensile strength. Not very comfy! This usually precedes a visit to a very secure one room apartment with nicely quilted minimalist monochromantic decor, but not much of a view. Quiet. *After an injection* I feel safe, calm down and take a nap. When I check out I'm coming to visit you. Niiight![|)]
> 
> ...


I was thinking Smoke.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Tomasso_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TOMS,....I.........DO........NOT............SMOKE..........But thanks for asking.[|)]

...................................................................................................
Southern Semi-literate Rural Rustic Cou Rouge www.scotshistoryonline.co.uk/********/********.html

jamgood on ebay > https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjamgoodQQhtZ-!


----------



## Crazytree (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice pocket square!

_-clueless 1st year associate attorney, los angeles._


----------



## Trying (Feb 21, 2006)

The only way I would wear a white suit is if my name were Puff Daddy.


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

DocH, that looks like a movie poster from The Man with the Golden Gun?

I have a bespoke--MTM, really--white merino wool suit from a Baghdad tailor. I have ever only worn it in southern Italy.

Tom

--------------------
Death is...whimsical...today


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

No way.


----------



## Morris (Feb 13, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Trying_
> 
> The only way I would wear a white suit is if my name were Puff Daddy.


-- Never offend people with style when you can offend them with substance.


----------



## Trying (Feb 21, 2006)

Just my point...but I'm not Puff Daddy


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I might, for special summer events (not work). Maybe a slightly off-white would be better. This presumes I can totally afford to write off the suit to experience if something is spilled on it. LOL


----------



## Monty_Monty (Apr 18, 2006)

First of all, greetings to all the learned posters on AskAndy. I have been a voyeur for some time and have learnt a great deal about the sartorial arts.
As a relative youngster (26) my opinions are perhaps a little too contemporary to apply to all styles and tastes, but im sure i'll enjoy sticking my oar in all the same.

Back to the point. White suits.

I am a big fan of lighter shades, but only in certain circumstances.
The climate and surroundings have to be right, otherwise you will look ridiculous. Heading out to work at the office in London/Manchester/Chicago/New York on a wet and windy November morning wearing a white suit would be a great way to get laughed out of the office.

Having said that, I can think of little better than stepping off the plane after landing in Barbados, sporting a cream suit.

Bright white, especially if not accented with the correct shade of shirt (and perhaps tie), can look a bit travolta/montana esque. Which would probably look better when landing at bogota airport rather than Bridgetown.


----------



## rogue (May 21, 2005)

Martinis at 8 left out another locale that fits the two he mentioned -- New Orleans. White and Cream colored linen suits are a staple there.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

For anyone even slightly tending toward corpulence, a white suit makes you look like Sidney Greenstreet.

Train your eye! Then train your brain to trust your eye.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by rogue_
> 
> Martinis at 8 left out another locale that fits the two he mentioned -- New Orleans. White and Cream colored linen suits are a staple there.


I do a lot of business in NOLA, but I have not seen too many white suits, but I do see quite a bit of seersucker in cream, and also white w/blue stripes, and lots of Panama hats. I purchased a nice gambler-style Panama hat at . This store is kinda fun. It's family run, and the family tends to mutter amongst themselves. Makes me think of the Mad Hatter 

I am a NOLA addict, and know the city well, but have not been back post-Katrina. Very sad.

M8


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

White suits are a staple here in Salt Lake City, and not just 
because Kentucky Fried Chicken started here. The funny thing is, you
see them in many menswear stores, but never out in public. 

This is because they are worn in LDS Temples.

I mention this not out of a desire to spark religious debate 
(not allowed on this forum thank goodness!), but out of a desire to
help out. I imagine buyers for local retail chains have a dickens of
a time finding white suits to sell.

Some of you sound like you might want to experiment with white suits.
Here in Utah they are plentiful, and probably cheap. I'd be glad to
see if I could track one down if you tell me what you are looking for.

Around here I'd probably opt for a "stone" colored suit or off-white, 
or cream, or light khaki. Nobody would ever think one was a temple
worker who left in a hurry, and didn't have time to take off their
uniform. That stigma is bad enough if you wear white trousers, or
espacially a white necktie around town.

When you think of someone whose clothing is a trademark of sorts,
you usually think of a bow tie or a hat. Yet white suits seem to
serve as a textbook definition of "personal trademarks". Geoffrey
Holder, Sam Clemmens, Ricardo Montalban & HervÃ© Villechaize, Colonel
Sanders & Pete Harman, Don Johnson & Philip Michael Thomas, etc.

Perhaps if you wore it often enough, people might come to accept the
white suit as your unique, "signature style" as well.

.................
David G. Pihl
.................


----------



## smitatelli (May 19, 2005)

I own a white linen suit, and I love it. Of course, I would never wear it for business or in a conservative setting. It is stricly for trips to Las Vegas, the tropics, and the Casino Royale.


----------



## rogue (May 21, 2005)

M8 -- Thanks for the heads up on Meyer the Hatter. I'd never seen that store before and would definitely like to check it out.

I haven't been back after Katrina either, though I've talked to lots of folks that are begining to rebuild their lives. It will be a long process to get back to where it was before, and I think it someone it will obviously be different.

For another good online store and where the folks who live in New Orleans buy their linen suits:

https://www.perlis.com/index.php?cPath=9_12

Great store and you can pick one up online. I've always been amazed that they have them available on the website.


----------



## ice (Sep 2, 2005)

A white suit oozes style and confidence. It is almost decadent and a little mysterious. 

Someday I hope to have one.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

One more thing about NOLA for you TRADS (is that what you call yourselves?).

This is an excellent bar . It is hidden in the French Quarter, and non-touristy. The crowd is a bit older. A very classy place.

M8


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Cream linen, yes, for Summer weekends. 

As Boyer wrote many years ago, don't get one if you need to wear it more than four times a year. They are so striking that if you wear it more often people will think you live in it. 


Esquire's greatest contributions of the United States to the world of style: The chino, the sneaker, the T-shirt, the biker jacket, blue jeans, the sweatshirt, and the baseball cap.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

RLPL has a _magnificent_ off-white lightweight wool suit - outlet price under Â£700 as of today. It's awesome. But I already have a cream cotton suit I love wearing so I guess I'm biased on this one!

I was still very tempted...


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

I think it's all a matter of how confident you are. I would much more likely go with an off white linen though.



Edit: Is it the colors of my monitor or does his belt not match his sheos?


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh, and don't forget your hat!



.................
David G. Pihl
.................


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Boss Hogg*

Geoffrey Holder as Baron Samedi in Live and Let Die

as a dancer

as a musician









as the 7up spokesperson (Ah ha ha ha ha)

as Michael Jackson
. . . oh, wait! That one *is* Michael Jackson









A travolta wannabee

another Wolfe in Sheep's clothing (or at least in wool, anyway)

truuuust meeeee!

.................
David G. Pihl
.................


----------



## billiebob (Apr 20, 2005)

For anyone who wants to check out cheap linen suits in NYC, Daffy's on 44th and Madison has a bunch, made in italy, white, cream, stripe, etc. around 150 bucks. They don't look terrible either. 

I ordered a Haspel tan pinstripe linen suit from STP yesterday instead for 136 bucks. We'll see how that one looks. You can never tell from the photos the color, texture and stripe exactly.


----------



## Morris (Feb 13, 2006)

Geoffery Holder always brings a smile to my face. 





-- Never offend people with style when you can offend them with substance.


----------



## DapperDFW (Nov 10, 2004)

I have two white suits, one custom made (with vest) and another that Jos. A. Bank sells during the summer. I think white suits are incredibly versatile. I have always received positive comments from strangers when I wear mine in public. 

White is ultimate neutral color, therefore anything goes with it. My favorite look while in white suit is to wear a tie with some white in it (usually a striped tie). I often accent the suit with a pocket silk which is the same color as the non-white part of the tie. I prefer ties and shirts (either solid or thin stripes) in navy, or pastel colors such as light blue, lavender, or pink.

In years past, one saw nothing white (except shirts) in summer catalogs. It's great to see this look coming back. I hope it comes back stronger than it has in the past and stays.


----------



## jonroberts1234 (Oct 4, 2005)

yes. But only in New orleans, Miami Beach, vegas and the caribean.

MPM
The Guide to Getting More Out of Life 
https://www.thegmanifesto.com


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't think I'd wear one because it desn't seem like the style for me.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

Who is the more trad beatle? Could it be John Lennon in his white suit? Maybe this should go to the trad forum.


----------



## 1984 (May 30, 2005)

A cream colored suit, but not a white one. 



-Joshua


----------



## Kai (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a bone white dupioni silk suit I wear quite often in the summer months.

I've received many compliments on it. 

I think that one of the keys with a white suit is to not wear it with anything else that is white. I typically wear it with a blue shirt and tan belt and shoes and a pocket square in a color that is not white.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

The Zoot Suit.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

Just took the children to see Steve Martin in the Pink Panther.
It wasn't as bad as the critics say. You just have to detach yourself
from all of the baggage about Peter Sellers, and accept it on its own
terms.

Anyway, the show starts out when a man in a white suit is killed at a
soccer match. He's wearing a french blue shirt with the collar open,
and no tie or ascot. He looked great.

I wonder if white suits aren't so out of place in the city after all.

.................
David G. Pihl
.................


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Alright, so it's not quite white. But this is!:

And both have signet rings.


----------



## DapperDFW (Nov 10, 2004)

My white three-piece without the jacket:

https://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=newsuits0688lw.jpg

https://img106.imageshack.us/my.php?image=july2004montana0030wx.jpg

with the jacket:

https://img59.imageshack.us/my.php?image=17vf.jpg

https://img106.imageshack.us/my.php?image=july2004montana0253my.jpg


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DapperDFW_
> 
> https://img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=july2004montana0257ri.jpg


Looking sharp, Dapper! [8D]


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Unless I'm attending a ball then I would wear a white suit.


----------



## pschsmith (Apr 19, 2006)

I think it's interesting that the photo examples here represent the extremes--shocking vulgarity (Boss Hawg; Scarface) and supreme confidence (Tom Wolfe (who also owns a white on white cadillac, btw), Bond, Prince Charles). 

To me the lesson is that if you wear the suit no one will be indifferent. You will inspire either ridicule or awed admiration, but which one will depend on your attitude to the suit, and yourself. If you feel comfortable carrying it off b/c somehow it is you, do it. But go all the way, and make sure your shirt and accessories make as strong a statement as the suit. I think Wolfe is one sharp-looking man, and a great exemplar for this look.

As for me, I'd love to have the occasion. I was married in a beige linen suit and brown/tan spectator shoes; maybe for my 20th anniversary!


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

There was a man at my dad's company who wore white suits. Whenever he walked past my dad's department, someone was sure to yell: "Here comes the ice cream man!"


----------



## DEG (Jan 29, 2005)

Certainly would wear a white suit and own a couple. I have only receiced compilments on them, too. They're great on hot days when a suit is required for the occasion! I like them better than SS and I really like SS.

Best to you all!

Dan


----------



## Mithras (Apr 21, 2006)

Iâ€™m surprised no one has mentioned the â€œGlad Manâ€! Now THEREâ€™S a guy that could pull off a white suit...

In all seriousness, Iâ€™d do a creamy white linen suit with a nice open blue shirt (maybe a riviera collar?), brown shoes and belt. Perfect sumer garden party wear.


----------



## spreadcollar (Dec 13, 2005)

listening to victrolas whilst sorting out the particulars of my opera house in the middle of the jungle. i am entirely not joking.


----------



## rogue (May 21, 2005)

How about this one from Ben Silver?

https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=3&show=39&display=6621&group=1


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by crs_
> 
> There was a man at my dad's company who wore white suits. Whenever he walked past my dad's department, someone was sure to yell: "Here comes the ice cream man!"


That wasn't very nice.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Howard_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless he was the caterer?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Holdfast_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought caterers wore black?


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Howard_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Serving staff wear black, those preparing it wear white!

(from someone who proudly wears an off-white cotton suit in summer)


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Would I wear a white suit? I would and I do ... well, in a way. However, rather than pure white ... I have one in ivory, another in cream. Both are of linen. 

Summer is definitely a requirement for wear ... as is the occasion. Such a suit is perfect for a dressy casual occasion ... but can't be expected to replace a business or lounge suit for those more sobering moments. 

And, in my honest opinion, it takes a significant degree of self-confidence in one's own sense of style to wear a suit of this color with authority. For that reason, I wouldn't recommend donning one if you have doubts. 

As Will noted earlier in this thread -- and for the same reasons -- I avoid wearing either of these suits often in the same venue ... usually no more than once or twice in a season. Of course if one travels -- and isn't on a circuit -- it can add more opportunity for wear. 

As Tomasso notes ... this color can be somewhat difficult to keep clean. That is especially true if one isn't a bit careful by nature. Of course, even if one is naturally careful, there are always others whom one can't control. So it's not the best choice of suit for an event featuring colorful tropical drinks ... and a crowd with a tendency to get tipsy. 

And as for all those awful pictures of white suits ... it has little to do with the color. Some people wear all colors equally poorly ... and unfortunately, without shame. 

That said ... I love an ivory suit. 

Charlie, Thank you for the compliment. Scott


----------



## Charley (Feb 8, 2005)

Scott,

An excellent post.

Reminds me that you have been away too long from the forum. Your knowledgeable opinions, well earned from experience, are great to read.


----------



## Charley (Feb 8, 2005)

This one at Paul Stuart is pretty darned sharp.

https://www.paulstuart.com/item_template.cfm?ItemId=2193


----------



## Crazytree (Feb 6, 2006)

should not be attempted unless your name is Fitzcarraldo.

[ironically shot entirely in English and then dubbed into German. if you put the movie on English, you can see that Klaus Kinski is speaking English the whole movie.]

_-clueless 1st year associate attorney, los angeles._


----------



## Trying (Feb 21, 2006)

Here's a gentleman that pulled it off on a regular basis -










Stripped of the cunning artifices of the tailor, and standing forth in the garb of Eden - what a sorry set of round-shouldered, spindle-shanked, crane-necked varlets would civilized men appear! ~Herman Melville


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Martinis at 8_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

Certainly, If I was selling Ice Cream!! I believe Pablo Escobar favored them too, so they're probably OK with Cocaine Billionaires!!!!!


----------



## smartsuit1 (Oct 29, 2004)

Another still from the movie.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I might wear one but I'd be made fun of.


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Howard_
> 
> The Zoot Suit.


That not a Zoot suit?

"Quality is remembered long after price is forgotten" Stefano Bemer


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by indylion_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then what would you call that suit?


----------



## wheredidyougetthathat (Mar 26, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Howard_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is "a white suit".

zoot suits shown below.










Somebody: "I tell you, he's so well dressed that when he walks down the street people turn around to look at him."
Beau Brummell: "Then he is not well dressed."


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

_
Well, there's things that never will be right I know
And things need changing everywhere you go,
But 'til we start to make a move to make a few things right,
You'll never see me wear a suit of white _

_I fought the law and the law won._​


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

​
I guess the final word on this topic is that you have to accessorize your white suit correctly if you're going to wear one.

What could possibly be more appropriate than fluffy bunny ears, or an arrow through the head?


----------



## Sir Henry Billingsgate (Dec 14, 2005)

"Summertime, and the livin' is easy."

If that makes sense to you, then wear a white suit.


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

dpihl said:


> What could possibly be more appropriate than fluffy bunny ears, or an arrow through the head?


A pair of wings on your back?


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

To report to jury duty with an ascot and brooch.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

If I could afford it and had all the other suits I might want.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

Srynerson said:


> Only if you can get the one featured in the movie of the same name:


if someone has not seen this one please do. the movie came out when what i call "plastic" cloth got started. alec as usual does a great job with his quiet british humor.


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

No!!!


----------



## bulla (May 26, 2006)

This is not james bond's attire as intended by Ian Fleming. It's too flashy, the belt looks horrible.



Mr. Golem said:


> I think it's all a matter of how confident you are. I would much more likely go with an off white linen though.
> 
> Edit: Is it the colors of my monitor or does his belt not match his sheos?


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

bulla said:


> This is not james bond's attire as intended by Ian Fleming. It's too flashy, the belt looks horrible.


and i wouldn't want to be pictured or captured on film with my trousers folded up like that in the crotch area! and is that a camel toe i see?


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

*Nice one by Baldessarini on eBay*

Not sure I'd wear it unless in the tropics or maybe Vegas but it's kinda nice in a Miami Vice sort of way.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm on the broad-and-beefy side physically, so I avoid light-colored suits generally. Too much of a "Sidney Greenstreet" effect would be happening, I'm afraid. When I was younger and leaner I sometimes wore tan suits, but for me nowadays the optimal suit is a dark solid or conservative stripe.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think some court judges wear white or is it black?


----------



## williamkazak (May 24, 2005)

*I had one once*

I had a suit like James Bond in the above pic.It was somewhere in the late 1970's.
John Travolta had one and so should you-at least once in your life.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I would wear white but only on occassions.


----------



## angle_slam (Jan 18, 2007)

Lebron James wore a white suit on the day he was drafted by the Cleveland Cavaliers:


----------



## kkollwitz (Oct 31, 2005)

I have a JosABank oyster (off white, not white-white) poplin suit I wear weekly in warm weather here in Greenville SC. There are enough other men wearing off-whites and seersuckers that it's not unusual.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

*White suit?*

If I've been _very_ good, I hope to get one after I die! :icon_smile_big:

Til' then, cream is as light as I dare go.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I would but It's a plain color so I wouldn't know what color it matches with?


----------



## slycedbred (Jan 8, 2007)

White suits seem too much like black suits to me...Too extreme on the color spectrums. Also, when I think of white I think of wannabe stylish highschoolers. What are their two main ideas for a cool suit to the dance? Black suit or white suit.

I suppose it depends on your bearing and social status...If I saw you walking leaving your middle class house in a white suit...I'd chuckle to myself. Now. if I saw you betting 23948728957 dollars at a poker table, I'd chuckle to myself in order to mask my (shameful)jealousy. I wouldn't be jealous of your suit though, I'd be jealous that you are so rich that you can waste your money on white suits....

As always, there are those select few that can pull off such a look....but in general, no. just no.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Not for me, but if you can pull it off, have fun..but do get some espadrills.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

I would wear one if I was...
A) Pimping ho's 
B) Owning Kentucky Fried Chicken
C) Writing Huckleberry Finn
D) Trying to catch the Duke boys


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

If I had one, I would be constantly worried about getting marks on it.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

I am patiently awaiting one in dupioni. Off white.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Cream linen. Double breasted. With a bow tie, it's as dandy as I get.


----------



## tasteful one (Oct 6, 2006)

*White suits are a cliche...*

...and like most, aren't very convincing or entertaining. There are alot more *ahem* tasteful alternatives...


----------



## interestedinclothing (Feb 8, 2007)

White suits are associated with the publicity stunts of celebrities. You would be a beacon anywhere, and if you weren't a celebrity or anyone special people would feel sorry for you. Even when celebrities wear them the suit seems like a novelty. White suits are obviously egotistical also.

Cream suits are different. Wear them in the summer at resorts or in tropical weather.


----------



## Drag0n (Aug 24, 2006)

A cream white double is on my mind for spring/summer too.


----------



## creat3cp (Apr 2, 2006)

Yes yes, I would. I have never try on a white suit before. Think to wear one for my wedding 3 years ago but again, will I wear it that often compared to a black suit?

Still i dun mind renting a white to wear to function...ha ha


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

jml90 said:


> I would wear one if I was...
> A) Pimping ho's
> B) Owning Kentucky Fried Chicken
> C) Writing Huckleberry Finn
> D) Trying to catch the Duke boys


Pimps wear purple,I think.


----------

